# Very tight jeans



## audrey (May 23, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Yesterday I have purchased my very first Levi's jeans (size 28) and despite the fact that the sales assistant told me that in about couple of hours I would feel very comfortable they are still very tight. Do you, ladies, have an idea as to how can I make them stretch a bit.

Cheers!


----------



## pieced (May 23, 2006)

I have a very scared ritual after buying new jeans. I do squats, and I raise my legs as much as possible, and I dance the most wierdest dances in the jeans to stretch them out. It takes a while for the jeans to mould into your body, so just like the slaes person said, it it time, and use them often, so they do mould to you body...


----------



## audrey (May 23, 2006)

Like the idea of dancing! I might give it a try, hope it helps otherwise I feel like the purchase was a mistake and considering that I have never worn jeans before, as it has never been my style, I feel even worse. So, thanks, darling.


----------



## peekaboo (May 23, 2006)

Wear them for a few days until they are broken in. Also I only wash them in cold water inside out and let them dry flat w/o the dryer. Pieced is right about the dancing, deep knee bends lol


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I have a very scared ritual after buying new jeans. I do squats, and I raise my legs as much as possible, and I dance the most wierdest dances in the jeans to stretch them out. It takes a while for the jeans to mould into your body, so just like the slaes person said, it it time, and use them often, so they do mould to you body... This is exactly what I do when I am IN the dressing room, you just have to, to get an idea if they are gonna be a good fit or not.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 23, 2006)

or you could just buy a pair of jeans that is stretchy to save you a dance...unless you need an excuse to dance! lol

but yeah...wearing them a few days will do the trick, same with washing in cold water and hang to dry always


----------



## audrey (May 29, 2006)

Ladies,

Thanks a lot! Sorry for the late reply, I was out of country.


----------



## ivette (May 29, 2006)

audrey, i don't think you can stretch them. i would just

return them.

do you know anyone who bought that same brand&amp;style??

if so, i would ask them


----------



## Quiana (Jun 6, 2006)

Are these jeans 100% cotton or have a little spandex in them(2%)? If so, I think that after using the other ladies suggestions they should budge.


----------



## audrey (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Quiana* Are these jeans 100% cotton or have a little spandex in them(2%)? If so, I think that after using the other ladies suggestions they should budge. Have to check, but I think 100% cotton.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I have a very scared ritual after buying new jeans. I do squats, and I raise my legs as much as possible, and I dance the most wierdest dances in the jeans to stretch them out. It takes a while for the jeans to mould into your body, so just like the slaes person said, it it time, and use them often, so they do mould to you body... That's the same thing I do! I recommend trying to stretch them out this way, and if not, you may want to return them for a slightly larger size or try a different style in Levi's. Just remember, it's not healthy for women to wear tight jeans as it can affect the private parts in a bad way... Best of luck with the jeans!


----------



## man (Jun 8, 2006)

if your jeans are 100% cotton, then i wouldnt purposely stretch them because in time they will stretch themselves out and it will stay stretch since it is cotton. if it has some spandex in it then it the elastic in the fabric will recoil after washing, but for it doesnt happen for cotton jeans(it will tighten a little,.but results are different with spandex).


----------



## audrey (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you all very much for your help! I decided to give them to my cousin as they fit her perfectly. I would probably stick to my "no jeans" style after all


----------

